# My Take from Flint bottle show.



## hemihampton (Mar 23, 2016)

Picked these up at Flint show over the weekend. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, great group!


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice LEON.  Any of them complete your collection?

Mike B.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 24, 2016)

Excellent! I wish I could get a pile like that.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice!  I can tell a lot of diggers set up there.  I wish there were more diggers in RI like there are in Michigan and Baltimore.  I'd have a field day at the RI show!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2016)

Heckuva haul!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice acquisition Leon. Can we see a close-up of the cobalt on the front row? What is that?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 24, 2016)

Bass Assassin said:


> Nice acquisition Leon. Can we see a close-up of the cobalt on the front row? What is that?




That one is a super rare Tellers (ten pin) Mineral Water from Detroit. Had a broken top glued back on but can't afford a mint one at $1,000+. I traded a old rusty cone top beer can for this one. I dug a broken one of these in a 1860's Detroit Privy not long ago. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 25, 2016)

Ok thanks. That is a sweet looking bottle


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 25, 2016)

The big quart size Union Brewery Detroit I like. But it was pretty beat up so I got it cheap compared to the $200 nice price. Luckily I got a tumbler & clean it up. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 25, 2016)

One of my Favorites. Been after the little 8 oz 1880's-1890's B. Stroh blob top for past 10+ years. Only seen a 3 or 4 on ebay in past few years & they always get around $300. to much for me. got this one cheap. LEON.


----------

